

Ask HN: GAE + Django, is it worth it? - grep

Hi,<p>I'm wondering if you have any experience running  Django on Google App Engine? Any problems making it work?<p>I'm wondering if I should jump to GAE in order to use the new Mapper API. I could really use some cheap Map/Reduce (only map for now). Do you think it is worth it to learn a new language + framework?
======
seasoup
Yes, Yes, yes. I have implemented two small websites on GAE. It's fabulous. It
has some scaling issues, but it scales up high enough for proof of concepts
and minimum viable products. It is cheap, and easy to use. No futzing around
with a server, ever. No DB installation or maintenance issues. Just write and
run.

------
sabj
I have a related question: I am interested in getting started, and am
currently heavily leaning towards GAE + Django. Friends say everything is
swell, I like using Python, etc. Any reason NOT to invest more time in this?
(Without, er, necessarily instigating a RoR debate).

